# What's the Biggest Band you have played with?



## Mysticlamp

just thought i'd ask as my band is looking to start playing some bigger shows from time to time pretty soon and we might be playing with some big names

what about the rest of you?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The Black Dahlia Murder probably.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Testament and Destruction. So far that is...


----------



## jymellis

Great White lol. 1994 or 93


----------



## eaeolian

Member of the biggest band? We opened for Bruce Dickinson on one of his solo tours.

Otherwise, I'm not sure. Testament? Great White? Warrant? (Yes, Division's opened for both of them. Cash is cash. )

The band that was biggest in terms of current CD sales at the time we opened for them was probably either Iced Earth or Kamelot.


----------



## Exploder

My old band played with Static-X and Devine Heresy a few years back. Wayne Static was as nice as they come, but Dino was a real asshole. And since I'm from Rockford we opened for Dope about a bajillion times. We even out sold them on merch once. 

We played the smallest stage at the Sounds of the Underground in 07 I think? The tour that had As I Lay Dying, Machine Head, In Flames, GWAR, etc. It was just the one stop at the Rave in Milwaukee.


----------



## Mysticlamp

nice, some of ya'll have played with some killer bands


----------



## JamesM

Necrophagist, As Blood Runs Black, Cattle Decapitation, Ion Dissonance, Cephalic Carnage.


----------



## FretWizard88

Exploder said:


> My old band played with Static-X and Devine Heresy a few years back. Wayne Static was as nice as they come, but Dino was a real asshole. And since I'm from Rockford we opened for Dope about a bajillion times. We even out sold them on merch once.
> 
> We played the smallest stage at the Sounds of the Underground in 07 I think? The tour that had As I Lay Dying, Machine Head, In Flames, GWAR, etc. It was just the one stop at the Rave in Milwaukee.




That Sounds of the Underground was fan-fucking-tastic!


----------



## nojyeloot

Periphery, and in it's own niche, Living Sacrifice.


----------



## petereanima

Biggest/Most known bands we played with included Amon Amarth, Cradle Of Filth, Nile, Black Dahlia Murder, The Ocean, Vader, Marduk, Walls Of Jericho, Six Feet Under, Finntroll, Belphegor, Atheist, Protest The Hero, Dying Fetus, Obscura, The Red Chord...

Most fun we had with Agnostic Front (minus Partykiller Roger Miret  ), Sworn Enemy and also Arkangel.


----------



## xCaptainx

hahah too many to count

Hatebreed 4 times, Parkway drive (2 nz tours, 1 aus tour) Unearth (3 or 4 times now) Madball (3 times) Terror (3 times) Have Heart, Blacklisted, Agonistic Front, Ringworm, Bleeding Through (twice) Darkest Hour (twice) Comeback kid (twice) Throwdown (twice) Black Dahlia Murder (soon to be twice) Most Precious Blood (3 times I think) Cephalic Carnage, God Forbid, Shai Hulud, Blacklisted, , Job For a Cowboy, Death By Stereo, Behemoth, Goatwhore, Rage Against The Machine (opened main stage of big day out so whover played BDO 2008 haha) was also main support for Taste of Chaos NZ so Rise Against, Gallows, whoever was playing that year etc. Was meant to be doing WhiteChapel this month but the NZ shows were cancelled. 

Beauty of being in relatively well known hardcore/metalcore/metal bands in NZ. Such a small scene so there's plenty of support slot opportunities.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Wednesday 13, Android Lust, Cyanotic, Acumen Nation...

Fun shows though...


----------



## Razzy

jymellis said:


> Great White lol. 1994 or 93



My band in California opened for Great White, haha.

As far as modern bands though, biggest would probably be As Blood Runs Black, but at that same show, (and were way more fun and awesome,) was The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza.


----------



## AdAstra2025

We did 3 different tours with Finger Eleven, 3 Days Grace, and Default, respectively. We also did random one off shows with Alter Bridge and Breaking Benjamin...there were a bunch of smaller bands we played with but I just listed the "big names."


----------



## Blasphemer

Last Chance to Reason


----------



## jamsea

Biggest one we've played so far was with Anvil. We're trying to build more of a presense in Toronto to hopefully score a slot on some of the bigger melodic metal bands.


----------



## goatLuke

hmm none too huge but, vital remains, motorgrater, DRI, diecast, kittie, kreator, the autumn offering, are the ones off the top of my head. Believe it or not the largest crowd was Kittie by far. hehe.


----------



## The Munk

Exodus, Forbidden, Motograter, and Laaz Rocket.


----------



## Konfyouzd

The biggest bands I've played with are the ones I try to play along to during forever alone time in my room.


----------



## Larrikin666

Hmmm.....Skeletonwitch, Obscura, Goatwhore, Arsis, A Life Once Lost.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Explorer opened for Django Reinhartd back in his heydeys (mid 30's).


----------



## Exploder

FretWizard88 said:


> That Sounds of the Underground was fan-fucking-tastic!



Hells yes! Were you at the Rave for that one?


----------



## sebby123

Thursday, Four years Strong, Cancer Bats and bring me the horizon. We were the opening band for taste of chaos LA 3 years back.
Warped tour doesnt count? I dont remember half of the bands on that line up.
And My american heart.
We werent a very heavy band...


----------



## rectifryer

Konfyouzd said:


> The biggest bands I've played with are the ones I try to play along to during forever alone time in my room.


----------



## steve1

I think Chaosanct and Zico Chain are the only two bands that I've played with that people might have heard of.

Didn't get to see Chaosanct because it was my bassists birthday and he arranged to meet up with some people and I was obliged to go with him.

i fell asleep during Zico Chains set, and was woken up by one of them shouting "oh my god there's a guy asleep, aren't we loud enough?" I hadn't slept for 2 days and our set exhausted me.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Godhead in 2003 - it was my first show with my then new band and I've played with a bunch of local bands until I got a career in 2006. I miss the stage :/.


----------



## metal_sam14

Psycroptic, fucking nicest dudes ever


----------



## ghostred7

Probably not many of you here know this guy, but Pat Travers (look it up LOL).


----------



## AcousticMinja

As Blood Runs Black, Sleeping Giant, Stick To Your Guns, Bleeding Through, and A Static Lullaby


----------



## FireInside

The Faceless
Remembering Never
Terror
25 Ta Life
Donnybrook
Horse The Band (fucking cocksuckers)
Throwdown
Hoods
Probably some others...


----------



## Goatchrist

Do festivals count? If so, I've played with Decapitated, Krisiun, Gorgasm(singer is wearing our shirt sometimes), Vital Remains.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Goatchrist said:


> Do festivals count? If so, I've played with Decapitated, Krisiun, Gorgasm(singer is wearing our shirt sometimes), Vital Remains.



I would say sharing the same stage counts as 'playing with'. Being on a festival that huge bands have played doesn't really mean a lot, otherwise I would've listed Behemoth, Gojira, Fear Factory, Obituary, Suffocation, Cannibal Corpse, Bloodbath, Opeth and Meshuggah.


----------



## Joelan

None too big yet, but I'll be sharing the stage with Dead Letter Circus in a couple of weeks. Pretty stoked!


----------



## cwhitey2

Conducting from the grave, scale the summit, the contortionist, rings of saturn, volumes and structures


----------



## PeteyG

Did a tour with Rolo Tomassi back when they were all like 15/16. As far as I know that's been about it... so far, haha.


----------



## Underworld

Kataklysm. We had a hour long chat with the drummer, the guy is really smooth/cool!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Since I've joined, Shroud of Bereavement has played on the New England Metal & Hardcore Festival in 2009, and we were direct support for Woods of Ypres in March. Before I joined, they'd played with Katatonia, and a number of other bands on the Heathen Crusade festivals.

Recently Vacated Graves: True Zombie Metal has opened for Cryptopsy when Lord Worm had re-joined for a while.


----------



## Shub-Niggurath

Just found out my band will be support for Napalm Death when they play in december!  Other than that, we recently supported Animals as Leaders and have a slot on the Suffokate / King Conquer show on Nov 20th


----------



## Chris Migdalski

When I _used_ to own my 90' UV777 neon green Universe as my main axe and my 96' with green dot reissued universe my band opened for quit a few bands 

1) Cannibal Corpse in Tallahassee, Florida 2001
2) Lamb of God in Raleigh, North Carolina, 2002
3) Monstrosity in Port st.Lucie,Tampa and Orlando Florida
4) Mastodon a few times
5) Origin - I think 5x? including a back yard BBQ house party in Melbourne, Florida 
6) Dying Fetus - I lost count?
oh ya and Hate Eternal!!!!
what I can remember of the top of my Cranium...then I converted to Ibanez 8 string back in 08 and its as we have been cursed nothing nada zip... so I recently sold my 2 unverses and considering my ibby 8 too but i did order an 8 string invader by RAN....who knows maybe will actually be sooner or later the Ran will show up (been 6 months since I ordered it) and hopefully my curse will be lifted and we will be able to actually get out and play again


----------



## Chris Migdalski

W


----------



## troyguitar

Sonata Arctica and Primal Fear. Unfortunately it looks like it will be a long time before we play any more shows unless we play with Superior Drummer through the PA


----------



## oliviergus

Damn, some of you have played with some awesome bands!

Me and my band is going to play the same show as Scar Symmetry in december. Should be a killer show!


----------



## Brody

Decapitated, The Faceless, Suffocation, Decrepit Birth, Periphery.


----------



## MAISO

With my old band we played with; Protest the hero, Tesseract, Maylene and the sons of disasters, Dead and Divine, Vanna. We were also supposed to play with Architects, which would've been amazing, but my band broke up =[.


----------



## kcyrowolf

Aliases, Chimp Spanner and Cyclamen so far.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Kalmah, Despised Icon and Unexpect.

We wasn't even suppose to play at the Kalmah's gig, I've been contacted through facebook the day before the show, asking if my band could open for that show since the two former opening band cancelled due to the weather. Needless to say that I jumped on that opportunity ahaha. Also shared the stage with Despised Icon (during their last tour) and Unexpect, both of them played with us during the Abitibi Survival in 2010.


----------



## Kwirk

Daath, Abigail Williams or Goatwhore. We did NOT fit that bill very well, haha. Pagan's Mind also.


----------



## Dcr

In my last band we opened for dark tranquility and insomnium here in spain. It was a pretty damn good gig.


----------



## pearl_07

Largest shows= For Today, Oceano, Abacabb, and Lionheart.


----------



## Andromalia

Orchestre national de France, very big, 90 people in the orchestra. 



















What ?


----------



## orakle

^ you win !


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

My last band got to open for Whitechapel - I am honestly not a fan of theirs but we at least got to play to our largest crowd and definitely got the biggest crowd response out of the three opening bands (and we were first)! I even signed autographs and was asked to get my picture taken with some girls. _Great success._


----------



## neoclassical

Fenrismaw have opened for Suffocation a couple of times, The Faceless, Warbringer, Winds of Plague, Fleshgod Apocalypse, Decrepit Birth, Goatwhore, The Absence twice, Slam one Down, Kampfar, Necronomion, Vreid, Operatika, Black Anvil, DesDemon, Anticosm, Coathanger Abortion... all I can think of right now.


----------



## brutalwizard

stick to your guns, for the fallen dreams, atilla, as blood runs black, fallujah, and hell followed with


----------



## leonardo7

Well this will be fun to think about. I haven't ever put all these names down in one spot. Our second show which was in summer 2009 we opened for Will Haven. Our 4th show we opened for Kylesa. Our 5th show we opened the SF stop for Cruefest 2 so we opened for Motley Crue, Godsmack, Drowning Pool, Theory of a Deadman, Rev Theory and more. Our 8th show we played to a packed house at the SF stop for All That Remains, Lacuna Coil and Maylene and the Sons of Disaster after Phil from All that Remains chose us for the gig. Wev'e also supported Trapt and 2cents. What else, Fallujah, Armed for Apocalypse...


----------



## Concr3t3

Fear Factory.
Soilwork, Death Angel, Augury, Mutiny Within.
TesseracT, Protest The Hero.
Possessed. 
Monstrosity.
Origin.
Vital Remains.
In This Moment (right before they took off for the big time)

And this Friday (10/21/2011):
Brujeria
Cattle Decapitation (3rd time with these guys...I think)
And Sangre (2nd time with these guys)

I know I'm missing a couple other bands.


----------



## Lagtastic

Buddy Guy, House of Blues Myrtle Beach. I was a pretty decent blues player when I was a kid.


----------



## awesomeaustin

My band just played with Decapitated, Fleshgod Apocalypse, Obscura and Decrepit Birth a couple weeks ago. I also played with Eyes Set to Kill seven years ago, when I was in high school, before they were big.


----------



## Lon

awesomeaustin said:


> My band just played with Decapitated, Fleshgod Apocalypse, Obscura and Decrepit Birth a couple weeks ago. I also played with Eyes Set to Kill seven years ago, when I was in high school, before they were big.


Great Scott, ESTK exists this long?, i remember vaguely when i started playing i worshipped the demo version of darling (and was subsequently disappointed by the album version).

Biggest Band opening for? Caliban...


----------



## MassNecrophagia

awesomeaustin said:


> My band just played with Decapitated, Fleshgod Apocalypse, and Decrepit Birth a couple weeks ago. I also played with Eyes Set to Kill seven years ago, when I was in high school, before they were big.


 Fixed that for you.


----------



## petereanima

Lagtastic said:


> Buddy Guy, House of Blues Myrtle Beach. I was a pretty decent blues player when I was a kid.



You win this thread.


----------



## Lon

petereanima said:


> You win this thread.


+1


----------



## chronocide

I played at Glastonbury a couple years. So Radiohead and R.E.M amongst others, but it doesn't exactly count


----------



## BxRandon

The Devin Townsend Project


----------



## awesomeaustin

Lon said:


> Great Scott, ESTK exists this long?, i remember vaguely when i started playing i worshipped the demo version of darling (and was subsequently disappointed by the album version).



We played in a Laser Tag arena in Gilbert. I think there is only one member left of the original band that played that night.



MassNecrophagia said:


> Fixed that for you.


Shut up Derrek!


----------



## fwd0120

Not sure what exactly qualifies... But I jammed with the guys at the last jemfest. Lots of super talented dudes there (looks @angelvivaldi muwhahaha)! In one jam in particular (the on-stage one) I was with Brev Sullivan, the son of Ira Sullivan and totally rocks the Miami scene. And Steve Vai was in the room, so he would've heard it.


----------



## robzuki

Periphery, Textures, The Contortionist, The Human Abstract ( FRAK THE GODS Tour)
Oh and once i played in a show before Kenny G. That was badass


----------



## thedarkoceans

the ocean,i sung on stage with them hahahahaha


----------



## Alimination

Konfyouzd said:


> The biggest bands I've played with are the ones I try to play along to during forever alone time in my room.



mother fucker! you made me spill my old coffee on my keyboard from laughing lol 

but you and me man. same here haha


----------



## Alimination

thedarkoceans said:


> the ocean,i sung on stage with them hahahahaha



Well if that counts, I guess I sung on stage with suicidal tendencies once lol!


----------



## thrsher

dying fetus and suffocation


----------



## DraggAmps

August Burns Red, Oh, Sleeper, and Sky Eats Airplane were probably the biggest. Hard to remember. Underoath, Killswitch Engage, and Unearth were all probably bigger bands, at least at one time. We also played a lot of festivals and stuff with Christian bands that I don't know very well but are probably considered much bigger within their niche or in other parts of the world.


----------



## BxRandon

BxRandon said:


> The Devin Townsend Project


 
I guess I'll name the other big acts I've played with. 

Bury Your Dead
Rose Funeral
Black Veil Brides (Hate)
Vampires Everywhere (Hate)
Battlecross
The Ocean


----------



## cheyennepowell

My band Blessed By Death got to play Summer Slaughter Tour in august with The Black Dahlia Murder, WhiteChapel, As Blood Runs Black, Within The Ruins, Six Feet Under, PowerGlove, Kingdom of Sorrow, Darkest Hour, Dying Fetus, Fleshgod Apocalypse, and Oceano. Two weeks later we played a death metal festival with Cemetery Rapist, Abominant, and Of Abysmal Descent! If you're into brutal and melodic death metal, check us out!  Blessed By Death | Facebook


----------



## Crank

I played with Iron Maiden twice, and then with Motorhead, The Devin Towsend Project, Mastodon and Pro-Pain.


----------



## abyss258

Hmm.... Kamelot, Symphony X, Nevermore, Hammerfall, Steven Adler, Sabaton. I think that's about it. Primal Fear?.. Yeah, that's it!


----------



## alex103188

Near the end of september this year my band opened for periphery on the Frak the Gods tour thats still up on the top right hand corner of this forum haha. 

Other than that... the hardcore band It Prevails. Super chill guys.


----------



## Divinehippie

The acacia strain, hatebreed, thy will be done, and crowbar on the 2010 stillborn fest. it was fucking crazy!


----------



## Lankles

Children of Bodom, Cannibal Corpse, Carcass

I hate not being in a band anymore.


----------



## BrianUV777BK

I've opened for DRI, The Black Dahlia Murder (almost got into a fight with the singer because he thought I threw water over the stall and down his back while he was taking a crap), Pig Destroyer, Cattle Decapitation, Pro-Pan, Overkill and Exodus.


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah

The Crimson Armada, This or the Apocalypse, The Great Commission, and a bunch of other bands like that. Nothing really special, I don't actually listen to any of them but when I tell some other people that my band opened for them they think it's pretty cool.


----------



## tasteslikecrab

For Today, In The Midst of Lions, Last Chance to Reason and Liferuiner are the biggest we've opened for. Last Chance to Reason are super cool and we pissed off the vocalist of In the Midst of Lions for using "hit someone for satan" as a mosh call.


----------



## bulb

this totally doesnt count, but one time we played SLC and BT had a rave on the bigger stage after our show, and that was insane.
so in my head, we opened up for BT, even though we totally didnt haha


----------



## Benzesp

Hatebreed, Crowbar, Prong, Converge, Living Sacrifice, Embodiment, Powerman 5000. Don't remember a lot of them, I used to drink a lot..

Prong for me was the shit. Tommy Victor is my guitar hero.


----------



## Riffer

At a local spot - Misery Index and Magrudergrind. That was a cool show.

If you're talking about just playing at the same place like a festival then, The Faceless, Beneathe the Massacre, The Red Chord, Carnifex, and a whole bunch more at some metal festival/tour in late winter 2010 that I can't remember.

I did however sit in on 3 songs at a local bar/restaurant with the old drummer for Cindarella back in like 2006 when I barely knew how to play. We played some covers of course.


----------



## DeanLamb

So far: Origin, Hate Eternal, Vital Remains, Abysmal Dawn, and we're about to do a month tour with Decapitated, Aborted and Fleshgod Apocalypse. On that tour we'll be playing with a few bands in festivals like Napalm Death and Enslaved, and I think Vader somewhere.

Another band of mine opened for Neuraxis and Divinity once, it was pretty sweet. Separate shows.


----------



## Samarus

Literally played with Steve Miller, and opened for Gerald Albright and Kirk Whalum


----------



## Shub-Niggurath

Just found out we got added to The Black Dahlia murder / Fleshgod Apocalypse gig in my town! OMG!!!!


----------



## s5470Pro

luckbard said:


> So far: Origin, Hate Eternal, Vital Remains, Abysmal Dawn, and we're about to do a month tour with Decapitated, Aborted and Fleshgod Apocalypse. On that tour we'll be playing with a few bands in festivals like Napalm Death and Enslaved, and I think Vader somewhere.
> 
> Another band of mine opened for Neuraxis and Divinity once, it was pretty sweet. Separate shows.


 

Would love to play with any of those bands but wow. Fleshgod is rediculous, your awesome. PM your band info Id like to check it out.



For me New England metal fest 02' But for regular shows. Its a toss up.

Hatebreed, Gwar or Mushroomhead. I think Mushroomhead had the biggest crowd ive ever played in front of.


----------



## doomsdaypaul

At the moment it is probably Forbidden, but may have a few others coming up


----------



## ittoa666

Suffocation


----------



## gravityguitar91

Dream Theater, Symphony X, Kamelot, and Sonata Arctica.

Check us out here, please!: Gravity and like us on facebook!

03 Chasing the Sun.wav 

-Eric


----------



## incinerated_guitar

That we HAVE played with...Lynchmob, my bands very first show haha

That weve tried to get on but not enough ticket sales (because of the distance to the show)...Warbringer, Bonded By Blood, Witchaven, Carnifex, As Blood Runs Black, Bleeding Through, and A Skylit Drive. Unfortunately, even though we do have a following, not enough people around here want to follow us around for more than 50 miles


----------



## Mysticlamp

This thread fit allot of love!
Mine is Catalepsy until December when we open for enfold darkness, abysmal dawn and obscura


----------



## sleepy502

Kataklysm, All Shall Perish, Abysmal Dawn, Vried, Kampfar, Necromonicon, Obscura.


----------



## brianmantia

Macabre, All Will Fall, Annihilate The Hero. Also a show with Dax from Acid Bath.


----------



## Joeywilson

Misery Signals/After the Burial/Veil of Maya. Within the Ruins was supposed to play but they couldn't get past the boarder, much like the previous time we were supposed to play with them.


----------



## pulverizer

Drowning Pool
Clutch
Rev Horton Heat
Blackberry smoke
Jackyl

All in Sturgis South Dakota


----------



## poopyalligator

Back in the day i used to play in a pop punk band, and we opened for bands like: NFG, Rufio, Bayside, Alien ant farm, the ataris, senses fail, and alot of other bands in that vein. Then as a metal band we opened for a couple of big acts like into eternity, and out biggest show was cannibal corpse, where a bunch of people called us pussies, and other stuff like that (we played metalcore, and it was a DM audience for sure). That was my final show ever.


----------



## Kamikaze7

When I was back home in RI and had my band "The Anomalous", we had played with Vital Remains in I believe 2005 at the Living Room in Providence. We had also played with Macabre at Jarrod's Rock House in Attleboro, Ma in I think 2003/4, but I wound up leaving before they went on, and ever so deeply regret it now, because they were awesome.


----------



## bce5150

Suffocation, Decrepit birth, The Facless, Fleshgod Apocalypse, Through the Eyes of the dead, Shai Hulud,

smoked weed with Suffocation


----------



## AlexQ1993

Scale The Summit


----------



## asmegin_slayer

In order 1='s biggest

1-Fear Factory
2-Nevermore
3-Weedeater


----------



## drmosh

Motorhead. that was awesome


----------



## Horizon Whore

Next few months will include Sybreed (Switzerland), Parkway Drive, Circles.

Our first international Support was MyChildren MyBride, were doing okay for a band thats been around for a year and a half - two years. Enjoy it alot!


----------



## JohnIce

The biggest for me would undoubtedly be going up on stage 10 minutes after Bob Dylan  Granted our stage was about 500m away, but still, pretty cool hanging out in the dressing room hearing Bob Dylan through the window. And rigging down during Journey 

Other notables on that festival were Kings of Leon, also did another festival the same year that was headlined by Kanye West and Prince


----------



## Loomer

Hmmm, that would have to be Italy's The Secret. They're on Southern Lord and everything.


----------



## Customisbetter

Cheap Girls who are now on Rise Records...


----------



## Dores

I must say I'm impressed by how many sevenstringers who have opened for the really great bands! I'm jelly.

Anyways, my old band opened for Trail of Tears once.


----------



## dime3334

Me & my old band (actually I was just filling in on the bass for them for a while) opened up for God Forbid & Hatebreed a few years ago, THAT was awesome!


----------



## Alberto7

poopyalligator said:


> Back in the day i used to play in a pop punk band, and we opened for bands like: NFG, Rufio, Bayside, *Alien ant farm*



That's pretty much where this thread ends for me. That has to be the coolest thing; their first album is like 50% of my childhood 

Closest thing to 'playing with a known artist' I've ever done was jamming with Steve Vai on stage at his Alien Guitar Secrets clinic in Madrid, 2009. It was only like 3 minutes, and probably made a fool of myself to the other 50 people in the room, but it was totally worth it


----------



## scottro202

In 3 weeks, my band's playing with Madina Lake, Me Talk Pretty and Hawthorne Heights. That's gonna be the biggest bands for us.


----------



## poisonelvis

my old band seven,we opened for powerman 5000,mushroomhead,dope,40 below summer,all in chico ca.very cool shows


----------



## coldandhomeless

Edgar winter group, Blue Oyster Cult, john michael montgomery, uriah heep, crow, Adler's Appetite, firehouse, joe diffy. iowa bike rallies are awesome lol.


----------



## Chaplin

Lionheart, Molotov Solution, and Volumes. All at different times of course.


----------



## Murmel

I could've sworn that I had replied to this thread, apparently I hadn't 

I've played on the same stage on a festival as Adept, Pain of Salvation and a fuck ton of Swedish acts that no one here will know about.


----------



## Domkid118

Liferuiner, Eyes of a traitor, (10 day tour with) Walking with Strangers, Playing with Vanna and Hundredth next month


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Decapitated, Suffocation, Fleshgod Apocalypse, Destruction, Nile, Malevolent Creation, Benighted, couple others I don't remember now...


----------



## drmosh

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Decapitated, Suffocation, Fleshgod Apocalypse, Destruction, Nile, Malevolent Creation, Benighted, couple others I don't remember now...



awesome!

Did you by chance support suffocation on their european tour 2010? I think it was 2010?


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

drmosh said:


> awesome!
> 
> Did you by chance support suffocation on their european tour 2010? I think it was 2010?



20th august 2010, European tour!


----------



## drmosh

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> 20th august 2010, European tour!



The whole tour, or just a local gig? Because there was an awesome band from italy playing in Munich as support for them.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

drmosh said:


> The whole tour, or just a local gig? Because there was an awesome band from italy playing in Munich as support for them.



Just one gig in Italy, can you remember the italian band that supported them in Munich?

EDIT: just checked, Fleshgod Apocalypse


----------



## sol niger 333

Slipknot
Machine Head
Meshuggah
Devin Townsend

Mesh and Devin being the highlight due to partying and actually getting to know them as people. Slipknot and Machinehead was much larger but the only people who said boo to us were Paul Gray and Rob Flynn


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah

playing with Scale the Summit February 14th 

https://www.facebook.com/events/337716602919936/

cryptodira, check it out mangs


----------



## Metalus

Within The Ruins


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Misery Index and The End. That's about it


----------



## shredguitar7

When i was 17 i played with a band called Premonitions of War in a venue called the " Crack House ". Basically it was just that. and i showered immediatly afterwards. but it was really fun.


----------



## harrothahobo

When I was 15 my band opened for Behind Crimson Eyes. Kinda funny, cause no one stayed for them lol


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I, The Breather (so far) on the 28th with Becoming The Archetype


----------



## acoldbloodykiller

MESHUGGAH \,,/


----------



## OhMyGoliath

Aegaeon, Hester Prynne, Onward to olympas, Labyrinthe.


----------



## kerska

Years ago, a band I was in opened for Poison the Well and Horse the Band. Actually one time when we toured and played Seattle, Unearth came out to see my band. That was weird...

I filled in for a different band later on and we opened for Eighteen Visions. I couldn't stand that band either.


----------



## beyondtheepilogue

The Misfits. In high school. 10 years ago. Damn.


----------



## ZXIIIT

We just played with Stolen Babies and The Dread Crew Of Oddwood


My singer and I are HUGE fans of Stolen Babies.


----------



## IronGoliath

Once upon a time I opened for Exodus and soon the close 2nd will be opening for Archspire out in Vancouver.

I have to admit, seeing Gary Holt play live was a treat but he was a little bit of a rockstar towards a friend in another opening group and I wasn't too pleased about that.

Still was pretty much a class act performance.

I do however really look forward to playing with Archspire. Such shredding to be had!


----------



## Lukifer

I have opened for..... nobody! Im a loser! My first serious metal band shit out and I joined the army and since I have gotten out I havent been able to put a full metal band together to save my life. Damn oklahoma bullshit scene!!! Im in a 90s rock cover band now so we will only open for, again Nobody!!!!


----------



## niffnoff

Only real band I opened for (a long long time ago) that's gotten somewhere where I used to live is this band called Akrya. 

Check em out!
Akrya - BandPage | Facebook


----------



## iamdunker

1000 lbs of dude. Oh wait, your talking nationals. Hell Yeah(the band) and Days of the new which is still awesome.


----------



## bradthelegend

The Human Abstract.


----------



## petereanima

jsut got the confirmation that we'll be playing there this year, some more for the list in this thread.


----------



## Mysticlamp

bradthelegend said:


> The Human Abstract.



you lucky bastard


----------



## bradthelegend

Mysticlamp said:


> you lucky bastard



It was a super small venue, so after playing I got to watch them from the front row.


----------



## notylerhere

I played the Mansfield, MA date of Warped Tour. I guess we didn't really "play" with all the bands on the tour, but we did share the stage with some sweet local New England bands.

In October I also played with Underoath, Comeback Kid, and This Is Hell. That was definitely something I will remember for the rest of my life.


----------



## The Grief Hole

An old band I was in was in talks with Billy Gould to support faith no more on the british leg of their final tour. Luckily our epically spoilt guitarist managed to have a hissy fit and left the band just before it started.


----------



## Seanthesheep

You guyd are luky bastards 

The biggest band Ive opened for is only Horizons. But they then went on to open for Silverstein a couple months later if that means anything.


----------



## Slamp

This weekend will be good. Friday I'm seeing Leprous, Vildhjarta, Sylosis, Taake, and Fleshgod Apocalypse, And saturday my band shares the stage with Hail!


----------



## glpg80

I had the chance to open for REO Speedwagon in Charlotte. Later met the guys backstage for a few minutes.

1 week prior, a random guy came to us at a bar we were gigging at the time, said he was looking for a lead guitarist to play a bunch of Van halen songs , myself and my friend were both offered positions for audition but didnt think anything of it at the time. Later we saw them on stage and backstage and were shocked.

Not that i did, but i could have. Still a cool story.


----------



## Joeywilson

Veil of Maya and Misery Signals probably. The Contortionist is pretty big too.


----------



## syndrone

Slayer in 2008 @ Unholly Alliance!


----------



## Herb Dorklift

Reba McEntire


----------



## no_dice

Daughters, The Bled, and Give Up The Ghost was probably the biggest show I ever got to play. My favorite show I played was with Backstabbers Inc. That was years ago, though.

The biggest band I've played with recently would be East of the Wall.


----------



## fassaction

God Forbid, Powerman 5000, Therion...


----------



## Daken1134

In my old band we played 2 shows with psyopus, our tours happened to intertwine.... total D bags, esepcially the bassist, i almost got into a fist fight with him


----------



## Ulvhedin

Susperia


----------



## WarMachine

Either God Forbid, Drowning Pool (with current dude from Soil) or Soil. We were set to play with Sevendust in that same year but they bailed last minute HUGE BUMMER THERE!!!! cuz i love Sevendust lol


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Viscious Rumors, New Years Eve 98/99
Papa Roach, early club days, before they got signed.
We were scheduled to open for Testament in S.F. but they pulled out of the deal.


----------



## Mysticlamp

Rose Funeral
The World We Knew
Pathology
last night


----------



## T-e-r-r-y

My band 99 Miles Of Bad Road opened for Brant Bjork (ex-Kyuss) here in Belfast.


----------



## Herb Dorklift

Just did a show with McFly


----------



## neoclassical

We're (Fenrismaw) going to open for Coathanger Abortion again,again...this weekend, Negura Bunqet soon, and now Watain May 14th.


----------



## Opeth666

Arsis, ThisMeansYou, BellaMorte, Darkest Hour, Gwar, Lamb Of God, Navel, Under The Flood, As I Lay Dying, Poison The Well, and Betheldiegn


----------



## Rojne

Metal/Rock: Lillasyster (swedish band who's gained a lot of recognition the past years, earlier they were called LOK)

Hardcore/Punk: Sista Sekunden, AYS, Goldust and loads of other well-known underground hardcore acts!


----------



## SenorDingDong

Opened for Chthonic back when I was in a blackened death metal band. I was 15/16 at the time?


----------



## Nick

Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## WhitechapelOwns

Dying Fetus and the Faceless 
I don't like em, but Motionless in White. Pretty packed show.


----------



## Necris

Rotting Christ.


----------



## BrianUV777BK

Exodus
Overkill
DRI
Black Dahlia Murder
Pro Pain
Cattle Decapitation


----------



## Iron Beard

after the burial, within the ruins, emmure, veil of maya, rose funeral and a ton more bands like that.


----------



## davisjom

I've opened for Chelsea Grin and Lion Heart


----------



## unclejemima218

Misery Signals, After the Burial, Veil of Maya, .........Emmure


----------



## mattofvengeance

Avenged Sevenfold, Atreyu, Bullet for my Valentine and others on the Taste of Chaos Tour 2008.


----------



## Depths

Textures
The Ocean Collective
Aliases


----------



## Black43

Avenged Sevenfold (with my old band)
none with my new band


----------



## Kristianx510

My old band's first show was with Murder Death Kill, For The Fallen Dreams, Hundredth, Thick As Blood, In The Midst of Lions, and Bury Your Dead. That was a truly unbelievable day for me.


----------



## Loomer

This is still sort-of secret and not confirmed yet, so I'm not gonna name names, but I'm gonna put it out anyway so I can ask you guys to cross your fingers for me. 

This coming Autumn, my new Grind band _might_ be suppporting one of our biggest inspirations, and the very band that got me into Grind. Oh God I hope this goes through!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Napalm death ^


----------



## Loomer

First two letters are correct, but it's not Napalm Death. 
That would make me shit my pants with glee too though. Fuckin' legends, those guys.


----------



## metaljohn

^Nasum.


----------



## Lukifer

^^ Nachtmystium


----------



## McBonez

SNFU


----------



## Sunlit Omega

opened for Beneath The Massacre at some shithole club in Jeanette, PA. Was a great show though


----------



## SammyKillChambers

Biggest band I've played with is Trigger The Bloodshed. However, our other guitarist played with Animals As Leaders in his old band XD


----------



## thiefriverfalls

We played with Devildriver, Job for a cowboy, the faceless, The Contortionist, it Prevails, 3 inches of blood, Obscura and some others!


----------



## ISRAFEL

Job for a Cowboy, Skinless, Danza, 3 inches of blood, Skeleton Witch, All that Remains...played with Emmure at a Garage show in Upstate NY before they got big hah.


----------



## kn1feparty

Taproot


----------



## nothingleft09

I sound checked SOiL's guitars saturday night. Twice. lol I got video of me soundchecking the guitar players DBZ through a Bogner Uberschall while playing Pillars of Creation by Keith Merrow. lmao


----------



## Lukifer

nothingleft09 said:


> I sound checked SOiL's guitars saturday night. Twice. lol I got video of me soundchecking the guitar players DBZ through a Bogner Uberschall while playing Pillars of Creation by Keith Merrow. lmao



Video or it didnt happen!


----------



## nothingleft09

VIDEO0026.mp4 video by m_bryant78 - Photobucket

The sound sucks... Obviously but you can make it out. lol


----------



## Lukifer

nothingleft09 said:


> VIDEO0026.mp4 video by m_bryant78 - Photobucket
> 
> The sound sucks... Obviously but you can make it out. lol



Nice!!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I got nothing on you guys 

But I did open for Archers and Illuminators, who are playing the Chicago stop of Warped Tour, so that's cool.


----------



## xxvicarious

All Shall Perish on The Queen Mary in Long Beach. \m/


----------



## xchristopherx

Kilswitch, hatebreed, cannibal corpse, damage plan, a day to remember, lamb of god, emmure. Probably the biggest bands I had ever played with that I can recall. Although, my favorite bands to play with were the acacia strain, recon, thick as blood and the battlecat (Ontario)


----------



## cult-leader-of-djent

The biggest band I've ever played with was a folk/country jam session. I played guitar with 3 other guitarist, two vocalist, percussion, and bass. We wrote a song called "Truck Driver" i


----------



## AugmentedFourth

SammyKillChambers said:


> Biggest band I've played with is Trigger The Bloodshed. However, our other guitarist played with Animals As Leaders in his old band XD



You... do realize that AAL is a trio, right?


----------



## papajohn2009

Probably Downfall Rising they're not huge but they do really well in texas


www.facebook.com/signsoffall


----------



## UCBmetal

Doin' a show with Arsonists Get All The Girls in a week or so out in Walnut Creek CA. Not the biggest band, I know, but it'll be weird/cool as hell sharing the stage with a band I listened to a lot in high school.


----------



## AxeHappy

Uhhh...I'll be opening for a band that opened for Devin Townsend in September. 

That's about it! Haha!


----------



## sol niger 333

Played a big show with Slipknot and Machinehead. Not as fun as supporting Meshuggah or Devin Townsend though!


----------



## AscendingMatt

BTBAM and Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## polarbeast666

tasteslikecrab said:


> For Today, In The Midst of Lions, Last Chance to Reason and Liferuiner are the biggest we've opened for. Last Chance to Reason are super cool and we pissed off the vocalist of In the Midst of Lions for using "hit someone for satan" as a mosh call.



lol that band is ridiculous. Stupid preachy crap


----------



## TheChuggernaut

The Absence, Threat Signal, The Agonist, Within the Ruins.

not that big...


----------



## goodtimes

nobody that big yet but next month i'm playing with deathangel so i'm pretty stoked about that


TheChuggernaut said:


> The Absence, Threat Signal, The Agonist, Within the Ruins.
> 
> not that big...


threat signals gonna be at the da show too.


----------



## bigredmetfan

ghostred7 said:


> Probably not many of you here know this guy, but Pat Travers (look it up LOL).



BOOM BOOM!! Out go the Lights!!!!


----------



## flow

scale the summit, the contortionist, elitist


----------

